# Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate



## Steffkoch (16. Januar 2014)

*Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Hallo User,

ich reg mich grade auf und muss mir Luft machen.
Habe mir heute frei genommen, um einen PC in Ruhe das "Erste mal" zusammenzubauen.

Einige Komponenten (CPU und Kühler) habe ich per Express (heute bis 12:00) bei Alternate bestellt.
Alle Artikel waren auf Lager und sofort versandfertig!

Ich habe auch Emails vom Shop erhalten, bezüglich meiner Bestellung, als eingegangen.

Da es meine erste Bestellung dort war, habe ich vorher dort angerufen und gefragt, ob Express heute noch rausgeht, das wurde behjaht ( bis 18:00 heute ist morgen bis 12:00 da!)
Also um 15:30 Uhr bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt - und wurde per Mail bestätigt.

Auf eine gesonderte Versandbestätigung habe ich nicht geachtet, da ich bei Express und Lagerware mit Bestätigung davon ausgehe, dass das klappt.
Ansonsten bekommt man ja eine Mail oder einen Anruf, das die Expressbestellung dann doch nicht geht.

Heute um 13:00 noch  keine Ware, daher dann angerufen und eine entspannte Antwort bekommen:" ist noch nicht draussen, da der Lüfter noch im Wareneingang ist, wenn der dann drinnen ist, geht auch die Bestellung raus".
Auf meine Nachfrage, wann denn die Bestellung rausgeht, wieder ein entspanntes:"die nächsten Tage". 

Keine Entschuldigung, nix, kein Liefertermin, nur gemurmel um, "ist im Wareneingang", sprich: war auf Lager angezeigt, war aber gar nicht da! ( zahl erst mal, Ware kommt dann schon...)

Bei Express ist doch der nächste Tag bis 12:00 der Sinn der Sache, klappt das nicht informiert man doch den Kunden !
(Wozu gibt man denn sonst seine Handynummer und Email an?)

Jetzt habe ich ein halbes System, einen ganzen Tag Urlaub und weiss nicht wann der Rest kommt.

Mein Fazit: Ich bestelle alles nur noch auf Nachnahme (oder Amazon), kommt es dann nicht zum gewählten Termin, 
kann der Postbote dat Ding wieder mitnehmen und ich bleib flexibel.
Kostet mehr, spart aber Nerven.

Amazon und Notebooksbilliger haben übrigens in Rekordzeit geliefert, ebenso ein kleiner Händler.
Leider wird der Service einiger anderer Händler immer besch...

So genug abgelassen, mir hats geholfen.
Sollte auch dazu dienen, nicht allen großen Händlern zu vertrauen.

LG


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Trolol, da hätte man auf die Express-Variante auch verzichten können, das sind echt Helden. Im Endeffekt hats nur Geld gekostet....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Komisch, jeder denkt er wäre der einzige der dort genau diese Bauteile bestellt. Wenn Augenblicke vorher ein paar Leute dieses Bauteil auch bestellen kann es halt passieren das deren Lager sich leert und selbst bei rechtzeitiger Orderung bei deren Zulieferern kann es eben mal passieren das ein Artikel doch mal auf sich warten lässt. Generell wird ja meist versendet wenn alles da ist und eine Teillieferung ja meist extra Kosten verursacht. Ich empfehle immer kurz vor der Bestellung die Seite zu aktualisieren damit man den Lieferstatus im Auge hat. Hatte es vor einigen Monaten auch bei der Kartenbestellung, war Lagernd aber wegen einer Kleinigkeit schaute ich erneut auf der Seite nach und die Ware war nicht mehr als solche geführt.


----------



## Steffkoch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Ich habe aktualisiert und der Noctua NH-U12S  ist ja sogar heute noch " auf Lager".
Daher verstehe ich um so weniger, dass mir kein Liefertermin genannt werden kann.

LG


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Also man muss ledier sagen, dass Alternate im letzten Jahr Service technisch stark nachgelassen hat. Sieht man z.B bei Geizhals aber auch das Feedback auf der FB Seite wird deutlicher. Ich selbst hatte im letzten Jahr auch 1,2 Service Probleme mit denen.
Bzgl. deines Geldes für Express Versand: I.d.R Erstatten die dir das Geld wenn du entweder auf der FB Page (Sofer Account vorhanden) öffentlich meckerst oder nochmal ne Mail schreibst. Ich habe destgestelle das Telefon manchmal die schlechter Wahl ist. Man sollte eigentlich Meinen das ein direktes Gespräch förderlicher ist, meine Erfahrung zeigt das Gegenteil.
Sehr gelungen finde ich den Kundenchat bei Amazon. Da wurde mir ohne warten 2 mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten geholfen/Geld erstatten!


----------



## Steffkoch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Jo, danke Dir, werd ich direkt mal machen.

Ich bin eigentlich kein kleinlicher Meckerer, aber so was nervt mich.


----------



## Trefoil80 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

So ist das halt mit den Onlineshops...willkommen in der Realität. Lagerbestand vs. "Lagerbestand".

Nächste Frage: Warum hast Du nicht einfach früher bestellt und musst alles sofort haben?!


----------



## Atothedrian (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*



Steffkoch schrieb:


> Jo, danke Dir, werd ich direkt mal machen.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich kein kleinlicher Meckerer, aber so was nervt mich.


 
Doch ich meckern gerne: Ich geh da auch ganz sachlich ran. Ich habe eine Leistung bezahlt (Express) aber nicht bekommen. Ergo Vertrag nicht erfüllt (Nacherfüllung geht schlecht) also Geld zurück.
Ich finde nicht das man in solchen Situation über pingelich reagiert. Zumindest ich hab nichts zu verschenken.


----------



## Steffkoch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Haste recht.

Früher bestellt? : Manchmal muss es schnell gehen! 

LG


----------



## the.hai (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*



Steffkoch schrieb:


> Haste recht.
> 
> Früher bestellt? : Manchmal muss es schnell gehen!
> 
> LG


 
dafür ist dann ein onlinehändler echt schlecht geeignet ;9

wenn ich was schnell brauche, dann fahr ich zu caseking, bezahl evtl nen tick mehr, aber habs gleich.


ich hab sowas auch grad erlebt, bei jacob elektronik ne 290 tri X bestellt (war lagernd) und gleich per paypal bezahlt. am nächsten tag angerugen, da hieß es, die ware geht heute/morgen raus.

eine woche später war immernoch nichts da und es stellte sich raus, dass auch bei mir der lagerbestand falsch war und jacob elektronik garkeine lieferbar hatte....darüber wure ich allerdings niocht informiert, was ich schlecht finde. erst bei meinem letzten anruf wurde mi gesagt, dass sie auch vorige woche das ding garnicht da hatten und auf wareneingang kalkulierten.... storniert und geldzurück und GUT.


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn ein Händler so knapp kalkuliert und auf Wareneingang hofft, müsste er auch in der Lage sein, den Kunden zu informieren, wenn er Lieferungen versäumt.
Ne schlechte bewertung bei Geizhals, facebook eintrag o.Ä. ist übrigens das, wovor sich die meisten dann doch fürchten und schnell sichergestellt wird, dass der Kunde seine Ware erhält...


----------



## STRiKEtech (17. Januar 2014)

Nicht nur Alternate. Cyberport auch. Komponenten so gewählt das alles sofort lieferbar ist. Dann per 0% Finanzierung bestellt. Die Bank Hat ne woche gebraucht und Cyberport das ok zu geben. Und sind auf einmal 3 Komponenten nicht mehr verfügbar (Prozi, Netzteil u Graka) Beim rest haben sie geschrieben "ist Reserviert für Sie", da frag ich mich was ist mit dem rest der war ja auch sofort lieferbar!?  Sowas kann doch nicht sein?!


----------



## Skipper81Ger (17. Januar 2014)

Hatte bissher nur gute Erfahrungen, aber hab vor drei! Wochen ne alte Mittelklasse graka bei hardwareversand bestellt die da auf Lager lag ( ich wohne nur 50 km weit weg ) und die ist bis heute nicht angekommen. Montag wird storniert wenn sich niemand meldet.


----------



## Steffkoch (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Bestellstatus:  und dann doch nicht geliefert  : zB. Alternate*

Hallo,

nach einer 
Emailbeschwerde ( danke für den Tip). wurde ich angerufen und man entschuldigte sich ( PCGH Forum hatte ich erwähnt  :.
Die Teile kamen jetzt am Samstag per Express, Expresskosten kann ich wohl bei der Kreditkartenabteilung erstattet bekommen.

Ein Anruf früher, dann wäre alles enstspannter gewesen, aber so ist es doch noch recht Kundenfreundlich.

LG


----------



## Skipper81Ger (1. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war es letzte woche! Ähnliche. 

Die grake die ich bestellt hatte, gab's Nicht mehr. Man hat mir also das selbe Modell von einer anderen Firma geschickt. Ich musst 1 Euro drauflegen und die graka ist minimal schlechter getacktet und etwas lauter....aber passt schon


----------

